# Hotdog!!



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone else uses hotdogs as "their go to treat" for training?" I have read that a lot of people do this however, I just wonder if they are OK to use (because of all the CRAP that is in hotdogs) or is this something to avoid? My dog goes absolutely Ape S**T if she gets a piece of hotdog!! This is great for training in "high distraction areas" but, is there something else I could use that is better for her?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I have used them. Just cut them into very tiny pieces.


----------



## Northern Lights (Feb 26, 2012)

When my daughter trains a friend's dog, she uses tiny fresh hot dog pieces, but of grass-fed, uncured, hot dog. I'm hoping my new spoo will like healthy hot dog bits, too -- but I soaked them to remove salt and then baked them to dry them out. We got about 160+ treats per hot dog.


----------



## sarpoodle (Dec 26, 2011)

Clicker said:


> My dog goes absolutely Ape S**T if she gets a piece of hotdog!!


Sounds like this is the real answer to your question. That is a textbook, high value reward, right?

I use hotdogs all the time. If I wind up using a lot of them on a given day, I'll cut back the size of the dog's next meal. Normally, I'll cut the hotdog down the middle, and then make really thin slices.

Greg


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Clicker said:


> Just wondering if anyone else uses hotdogs as "their go to treat" for training?" I have read that a lot of people do this however, I just wonder if they are OK to use (because of all the CRAP that is in hotdogs) or is this something to avoid? My dog goes absolutely Ape S**T if she gets a piece of hotdog!! This is great for training in "high distraction areas" but, is there something else I could use that is better for her?


I use hotdogs cut in slices to give medication as Sasha takes allergy pills. I have used hotdogs to train them to come. It is amazing when I yell "come" they stop in their tracks drop whatever they are doing and make a bee line for me. I only get the all beef hotdogs though. I try not to give them too much at one time since I don't like the preservatives in them. A 1/2 inch slice cut into 4 pieces isn't very much but they think it is manta from heaven.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I think Beau would jump through a flaming hoop for a sliver of hot dog. Not going to try that trick, though.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I use turkey hotdogs, less fat, and cut it into a lot of tiny pieces. It's human grade food, so I don't feel bad giving it to my dogs for training. Also, it has a high water value, so it's not too filling and soft so they eat it fast and not spend too long crunching between each attempt.


----------



## caroline429 (Mar 5, 2012)

I've tried all kinds of training treats, but hot dogs (chicken weiners) are the only reward that will get Cali's attention in obedience class. All the other dogs and distractions make it challenging to get her attention at times so, when I do, the reward has got to be good! LOL

I use them soft for class so she can swallow them in a hurry. I also prepare some crunchy ones for use at home because they keep a lot longer and aren't as greasy. Since I usually carry treats when I take her for a walk, I don't want to end up with a big greasy stain on my pocket!

To prepare crunchy ones, cut the hot dog into small pieces and place between paper towels. I usually put 3 towels under and 3 on top. Microwave on high for about 2 minutes or until crunchy but not hard.


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi caroline

Thanks for the tip! I made my first batch of what I now call "Crunchy Dogs"
Bailey loves them!

I got a little overzealous this morning training Bailey with some "crunchy dogs"
Anyway we took her to a flyball tournament that was going on nearby. About 5 minutes after being there, didn't she stop, squat & drop one big mess! How embarrassing! :embarrassed2: I guess this happens all the time at these kind of tournaments but, still embarrassing when you're just there as a spectator! The thing that I found funny was how many people offered to help us clean it up!!
They are better "folk" than I!


----------



## Marcoislandmom (Mar 15, 2012)

I use chicken franks from the natural foods section of the market (Publix here in the South). They sure get Karat's attention!


----------



## Clicker (Apr 28, 2012)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I use turkey hotdogs, less fat, and cut it into a lot of tiny pieces. It's human grade food, so I don't feel bad giving it to my dogs for training. Also, it has a high water value, so it's not too filling and soft so they eat it fast and not spend too long crunching between each attempt.


Are turkey dogs all natural? or can you get them all natural? Either way, I think I will try these next time. What brand name do you use?


----------



## cdnchick (Jan 1, 2012)

Northern Lights said:


> When my daughter trains a friend's dog, she uses tiny fresh hot dog pieces, but of grass-fed, uncured, hot dog. I'm hoping my new spoo will like healthy hot dog bits, too -- but I soaked them to remove salt and then baked them to dry them out. We got about 160+ treats per hot dog.


How long of a soak and length/temp of bake? This sounds like a great idea!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Treats are junk food. Pick whatever your dog loves best for best training results. 

I don't use hot dogs because I will eat them, lol.

Regarding baking hot dogs to dry them out - the reason hot dogs are such an awesome treat is because they are moist (and smelly, and greasy). A dog should not have to stop and chew a training treat. It disrupts training.


----------



## Northern Lights (Feb 26, 2012)

Our pup doesn't seem to care whether they're wet or dry, and the chewing is minimal whichever. 

I soak for 30 minutes or so, and the baking was at about 250 degrees until they looked fairly dry -- not sure how long it took, as I've only dried one batch. It takes awhile to use that much!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I use the turkey dogs, too. Hotdogs are perfect for training as they can be cut into tiny little pieces for tracking, slightly larger for recalls, and sliced lengthwise for focused heels. I use them on everyone from my smallest poodle to my GSD. 

As far as healthy, I am sure they aren't, but, I feed them a good quality food with meat and raw bones and other healthy treats. I don't figure the hotdogs hurt them anymore than me indulging in birthday cake or ice cream on occasion. lol All in moderation as they say.


----------

